# First impressions of the new Honda.



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

I got to use the HSS1332ATD for the first time tonight. It was ice cold 23 Deg. in the shed and it started up on full choke very easily. It coughed a bit and settled into idle. When I ran the throttle up full it surged a bit with the choke off, so I pulled it back about a quarter way and the engine smoothed right out. Ran great from there out. It impressed me how very smooth and quiet this is for its size. The snow was only 3 - 4 inches and powdery and it really threw far. I have to get used to the bucket going from a 28 to 32 it is a bit more difficult to maneuver between cars, but on the plus side one pass on the walkways and it’s a nice wide, cleared path. No need to make another pass. The led light is plenty bright at night and let’s you see clearly even with heavy snow coming down. Love the hydraulic auger height adjustment. Right from gravel to grass to asphalt without slowing. The controls took getting used to as they work opposite of my old Troybilt. I also kept letting go of the deadman to stop adjust the hydrostatic drive lever to reverse. When the lightbulb went off in my head and I realized I could leave the drive and auger engaged and just feather the hydro leaver to a stop then right back to reverse it made a world of difference. So much easier and smoother than using the gears on a disc drive unit. All in all very happy with the new Honda. Very much worth it to me.


----------



## rosco61 (Dec 8, 2014)

Nice machine. Enjoy


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

how about the steering assist? how well did they work for you?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Good looking machine. Ought to last you a long time.


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

It worked excellent! Turns on dime. I noticed a much heavier spring on the triggers compared with the Troybilt machine. That would steer with just a light touch. I’ll have to check the manual to see if there is a tension adjustment. Not a big deal to get used to in any event. 

Also forgot to mention the articulated power chute is awesome. Side to side quick and can dump snow right alongside the machine if you want to.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Welcome to the 1332 club.

I just hit 40 hours on mine, so I can say once it breaks in and you put some hours on 'er, it gets even better. 
The 390 is great, the bucket height adjustment on the fly is awesome, and the steering ain't too shabby either...:blowerhug:

I had to get used to the extra 4" going between cars too. I finally got it down.*
_______________________________________________________________

*Started giving about 4 more inches between cars. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

That machine separates the men from the boys. Best of luck with it!


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

There's something to be said for the whole *feeling of quality thing* when using a machine. Plus you'll still have a great machine a decade down the road when many poorer folks will have to go out and get another budget machine to replace their first one. It's nice to have the financial resources to buy the good one the first time round.

I only need to clear a 100 foot narrow path leading to a small 1 car parking space and no EOD. I'd love to have one of the big engine Ariens or a Honda/Yamaha but = overkill for my actual needs.


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

You are right about them not coming cheap. I will be paying for a while on this one. For many years I always would look at a new Honda and couldn’t manage to swing it as something at home inevitably breaks or comes up costing a lot. So this time around I bit the bullet and got one. So as far as the cost, it is a very high quality that you can feel comiparing my old “MTD” Troy that I really liked and served me well for years. But we all know Honda is not in business to lose money so unfortunately, it comes with a high price tag.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Cardo111 said:


> That machine separates the men from the boys. Best of luck with it!


If I could afford it, I would love to have an Ariens Platinum 24 SHO w/369cc carbureted LCT motor in my garage...waiting to hit the next snow storm.


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

Like those Arien’s as well. Very well made machines with good made in USA roots but they don’t come cheap either.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

So far, my 828 has cost me $55 per...year for the initial cost and add $20 per year for maintenance done after year 15.

Snowplowing would have been an average of $900 per year (US) for me.

_"I'd call that a bargain...The best I ever had...The best I ever had..."_ — Lyrics by Pete Townshend


----------



## feh (Dec 16, 2016)

Love mine as well. I only have 6 hours or so on it but I can clear my driveway in half an hour with this machine instead of the single stage.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

jrom said:


> So far, my 828 has cost me $55 per...year for the initial cost and add $20 per year for maintenance done after year 15.
> 
> Snowplowing would have been an average of $900 per year (US) for me.
> 
> _"I'd call that a bargain...The best I ever had...The best I ever had..."_ — Lyrics by Pete Townshend


that's the way I look at things also. the first 16 years we lived here I shovelled so snow removal cost me a good breakfast in the morning.

then I bought and excellent HS624 for 500 that we have had the last 7 winters. with me doing the services that averages out to about $90 a year so far and that cost will go down as time goes by. If you go by cost per time used it is about $3 or less every time i use it.

plus I made about 2k last winter blowing a couple drives in the neighborhood so it has paid for itself several time over. the bonus being that it is fun for me.

a plow service goes for $600-900 so that is 20-30 for each time.


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

I finally got to really use this tonight. 15” with 3-4’ drifts and huge eod piles. The HSS1332 ripped through it all without breaking a sweat. I really like the control of the hydrostatic drive. I was able to work around things creeping slowly or run it full out to transport or reverse quickly. It was throwing snow really far over fences and way into the woods. Very happy with the Honda.


----------



## SKT_33 (Sep 6, 2017)

Im in CT and we got about a foot or so where Im at. Was my first major snow of the year and glad I was able to use my HSS1332ATD machine. The machine is smooth and has enough power to go right through the snow and EOD stuff. My wife couldn't believe how fast I was done. Although pricey it is a great investment for the long haul. Im glad I ended up going with this machine and saving a bunch of time.


----------



## Northeast603 (Dec 23, 2017)

vmax29 said:


> I finally got to really use this tonight. 15” with 3-4’ drifts and huge eod piles. The HSS1332 ripped through it all without breaking a sweat. I really like the control of the hydrostatic drive. I was able to work around things creeping slowly or run it full out to transport or reverse quickly. It was throwing snow really far over fences and way into the woods. Very happy with the Honda.


The light stuff is easy for any blower. Keep an eye out for the slush and let us know how it does.


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

We will have a slush pile storm eventually here in Jersey. That’s a given. These deep North East storms are the rarity, usually, but one or two a season is not unheard of. The plow berm along my streetside parking was pretty heavy stuff. Drift cutters got a workout there. The engine would bog down and labor at it but I just slowed the forward speed a bit and it chewed it up. My neighbor found the dreaded buried newspaper with his blower. What a mess.


----------



## mtblade (Jan 2, 2018)

vmax29 said:


> I got to use the HSS1332ATD for the first time tonight. It was ice cold 23 Deg. in the shed and it started up on full choke very easily. It coughed a bit and settled into idle. When I ran the throttle up full it surged a bit with the choke off, so I pulled it back about a quarter way and the engine smoothed right out. Ran great from there out. It impressed me how very smooth and quiet this is for its size. The snow was only 3 - 4 inches and powdery and it really threw far. I have to get used to the bucket going from a 28 to 32 it is a bit more difficult to maneuver between cars, but on the plus side one pass on the walkways and it’s a nice wide, cleared path. No need to make another pass. The led light is plenty bright at night and let’s you see clearly even with heavy snow coming down. Love the hydraulic auger height adjustment. Right from gravel to grass to asphalt without slowing. The controls took getting used to as they work opposite of my old Troybilt. I also kept letting go of the deadman to stop adjust the hydrostatic drive lever to reverse. When the lightbulb went off in my head and I realized I could leave the drive and auger engaged and just feather the hydro leaver to a stop then right back to reverse it made a world of difference. So much easier and smoother than using the gears on a disc drive unit. All in all very happy with the new Honda. Very much worth it to me.





I wish you the best with your new Honda. I hope it last many trouble free years for you.


----------



## SKT_33 (Sep 6, 2017)

vmax29 said:


> We will have a slush pile storm eventually here in Jersey. That’s a given. These deep North East storms are the rarity, usually, but one or two a season is not unheard of. The plow berm along my streetside parking was pretty heavy stuff. Drift cutters got a workout there. The engine would bog down and labor at it but I just slowed the forward speed a bit and it chewed it up. My neighbor found the dreaded buried newspaper with his blower. What a mess.


Same here, the EOD stuff the engined bogged down a bit but I slowed down the speed and it went right through without any issues. I love this machine and am so glad I went with it. Hopefully it last a long time and stays trouble free.


----------

